# Home made pocket hole plugs



## wdkits1 (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi everyone
l love using pocket hole screws. They are quick, easy to use and make a strong connection. The down side is that you normally can't use them for exposed work mostly because they are kind of ugly.
Well on the latest project that I'm working on (custom closets) there are a few places that I have to use them in an exposed area so I had to figure out a way to make plugs (out of Jatoba) to fill in those ugly holes. Here is what I came up with.
I start by turning a 3/8" dowel out of 1/2" scrap. I use a 3/8" open end wrench as a reference to get the dowel to uniform size.









Next step is to drill a pocket hole in a scrap piece of wood and insert a screw( to drive out the cut plug).









Insert the dowel into the pocket hole until it bottoms out against the screw head.









Set the fence on the bandsaw to just clear the edge of the dowel jig and saw off the dowel.









I use a belt sander to sand the plug flush with the jig and pop it out with the exposed screw.









Here is the installed plug in place on the bottom shelf of the cabinet.









Hope some of you can use this little tid-bit of info.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks for the tip. Your idea solves the problem of making the plugs out of any type of wood, and it's such a simple idea.


----------



## eezlock (Mar 2, 2007)

*home made pocket hole plugs*

Good tip Mike, I kinda did the same thing a couple of weeks ago myself.
The only thing was, I made the plug from a dowel I had on hand and cut it with one of those Japanese type flexible blade saws...worked ok
for a test plug...but not as slick as yours though.......


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks Mike, I like your way better than the way I was doing it. I inserted the dowel in the pocket hole jig and cut down the face of the jig and there is the plug. I like your way better. Another way I did was to set up a jig on my miter saw but a lot of times the plug will go flying so your way is the best I have seen.


----------



## Kevin Thomas (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks for that tip Mike. I am going to use it when I get a chance. I too like pocket hole screws, but I have just resorted to using them in hidden locations in the past. Now I know I can put them in exposed parts of the project I am working on.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Very clever Mike. Thanks for sharing.

Gerry


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

Great idea that everyone can use, Thanks Mike.:thumbsup:


----------



## mickeyw3340 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey Honey...I need to go buy a lathe!!!!!!


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

mickeyw3340 said:


> Hey Honey...I need to go buy a lathe!!!!!!


 Hey Mickey,
Try one of these:
http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?c=&p=52401

I have the 3/8" cutter. They work great and are a lot of fun to use. You stick the cutter in a vice and rip a length of wood 1/2" square. Take a cordless drill and use a 12 pt. socket and adapter and stick the wood in the socket. Stick the other end in the cutter and hit the drill and give it a little push, then look out. I've made 8' dowels with this thing. It's like sharpening the ultimate pencil. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Cedar fly (Feb 14, 2011)

Good idea. Thanks for sharing


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

mickeyw3340 said:


> Hey Honey...I need to go buy a lathe!!!!!!


Yet ANOTHER reason to need a lathe :laughing::yes::laughing:



firehawkmph said:


> Hey Mickey,
> Try one of these:
> http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?c=&p=52401
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this..... I guess I don't need the lathe after all, at least for this...................:shifty:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

*Old thread- making dowels*

You guys always come up with innovative ideas how to get stuff done:thumbsup:
This was my primitive way without a lathe or a Leevalley tool

Started by ripping 1/2" pieces










Planed the corners off










Tapered the end 










Drilled a 3/8" hole in a piece of 1/4" steel 










Clamped the steel into the vise and hammered the sruare peg thru the round hole










I now have a primitive, 3/8" dowel










Stuck the dowel into the old fashioned metal Kreg Jig. (this gives you a hint how long I've been using a Kreg Jig......:yes










Cut'em off and they worked good.










Not as refined as you guys but I made it work....BTW .....I now have a lathe:laughing:


----------



## Scubadaveojr (Apr 25, 2011)

That ISA good idea, I will make not of that... Thanks for spreading the knowledge


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Just think...with traditional joinery there wouldn't be all this hassle for a cover up, and faster too.:yes::yes:












 







.


----------



## 4skinz80 (Aug 16, 2011)

Really good tip... Ty I will be using this.


----------

